# Mike & Nicole -by FaxMachine1234 (~BHM, Eating, Romance, ~SWG)



## FaxMachine1234 (Jul 18, 2006)

_BHM, Eating, Romance, SWG_ - it takes more than a doughnut to make a tortise emerge from his shell

*Mike and Nichole
by FaxMachine1234 *​
[This is the very first thing I wrote, about three years ago. Plum forgot to put it up; probably because I like my other story a lot better, but judge for yourself.  ]

-------------------------------------------------

Mike was sitting on his easy chair in the family room, watching the television and working on his laptop at the same time. At barely age 128 he had just ended his junior year at high school a week before, and found himself with way too much time on his hands. 

Mike's only real interest was computer programming; he didn't have any friends to hang out with. However, living at home with his Aunt Kelly wasn't the worst hand a kid could be dealt, and she didn't mind spending time with him either. Still, he was beginning to get frustrated with his computer and decided to see what was going on with her in the kitchen. 

"Hey", said his aunt. "How's your computer stuff going?" 

"Not too great; part of the code is stuck in a recursive loop and--" Mike noticed his aunt's slightly puzzled face. "It's messed-up." 

"Aw, well, I'm sorry, sweetie. Dinner's not gonna be ready for an hour, why don't you find something to eat?" 

Mike was used to this from his aunt; she was always pushing him to eat. As a cook at the local Olive Garden, she knew how good and fulfilling food could be. Judging by her larger-than-average frame, she obviously sampled her own wares quite frequently. After picking out a large bag of Doritos, he settled back down in his chair and got back to work. 

An hour later, Aunt Kelly announced that it was time for dinner. By that point, Mike had fixed the problems in his code. He also noticed that his Doritos bag was empty. Throwing it out, he joined his aunt in the kitchen, where she served rather large portions of lasugna with a loaf of garlic bread. 

He and his Aunt exchanged idle gossip during the dinner, during which Mike went back several times for more food. At the end of the meal, Aunt Kelly started picking up the plates, while Mike dusted the bread crumbs off of his shirt. While doing so, he noticed a bulge around his waist. Caught off-guard by this, he excused himself and went into his bathroom. 

He took his shirt off and examined the damage of that night's dinner. His stomach stuck out noticably, at least to him. Although he was never a stick, Mike hadn't seen this kind of bulge in himself before. He decided to weigh himself on the scale in the bathroom. As he stepped on, the machine started whirring until the digital reader spat his weight out. 

1-6-1. 

Mike was relieved. From reading the World Almanac, he knew that 161 pounds on his 5'8" frame wasn't even overweight. Deciding to put it out of his mind, he picked out an ice-cream sandwich from the freezer, and went back to his computer work. 

As the weeks rolled by, this kind of behavior continued. His aunt continued to make and buy high-calorie food; Mike, both to make his aunt happy and also to have something enjoyable to do, ate it all up. As late August rolled around, however, Mike started noticing a difference in himself. 

The two of them were at the local Macy's Men Store, getting Mike some new clothes for the upcoming school year. Mike had been wearing sweats throughout the summer, and was eager to get more presentable clothes. 

As he did every year, he took a couple of 36 pants off of the display and went into the dressing room to try them on. As he was putting them on, however, he found them tight and when he went to button them, he couldn't do it. He struggled for minutes, but his new belly prevented it. Sheepishly, he opened up the door a smidge and called out to his aunt, who was sitting near by. 

"Uh..., er, Aunty?" Mike said. "Can ya grab me some of the 38s? I think they changed the sizing scale...or something." 

"Sure, honey," said Aunt Kelly, and she brought the pants over to Mike. He tried them on, and while they weren't the loosest things he could have bought, he did not want to go up more than one size in one summer. 

When the two got home, Mike ran up the stairs to find out what his weight was. He noticed that he felt a jiggling sensation, which was new to him. He stepped on the scale and crosses his fingers. Please, only a few pounds? 

1-8-2. 

His heart sank. He was definately overweight now, and he had no time to lose it before school started. Sulking, he got a few Oreos out of the cabinet before going to bed. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Mike walked into his homeroom on the first day of school with trepidation. He'd gained almost 30 lbs. over the summer, and he feared that someone at school would notice. Naturally, he was right. As he was walking over to his desk, he heard some members of his class whispering. 

"Wow, looked who porked up over the summer!" 

"Geez, did he just sit on his fat ass and eat for the last three months?" 

"As if he wasn't already out of the 'Datable' category..." 

As much as these comments hurt Mike's feelings, the last kid would make things even worse. "Well, if it isn't the loser--check that, fat loser. Must have been fun stuffing your face all summer, lardass." 

His harasser's name was Todd, and he'd been tormenting Mike for years, from school to school. It was a sick coincidence that Todd was always at the same school Mike was, and it was a fact Mike had to put up with. Unable to concentrate, Mike drifted through two periods, until break came at 10:15. 

As soon as he left the classroom, Mike bounded towards the vending machine, where he got two Snickers bars and a packet of chocolate cookies. After scarfing them down in the bathroom, Mike saw a group of girls nearby. Suddenly, one of the girls, who was carrying a box of Krispy Kreme donuts, tripped, and the boxes fell to the ground. Mike walked over to her, and helped her pick up the dropped boxes. 

"Thank you so much," the girl said. "Good thing these didn't get ruined." 

"Yeah," Mike said. "Hey, it was no problem." 

"Why don't you have one? They're for our class but since you helped me out..." The girl handed him a creme-filled donut. 

"Thanks, that's really nice of you," Mike said as he smiled. 

"I have to go...what's your name?" The girl asked. 

"Mike, yours?" 

"Nicole. See ya later!" Nicole walked away as Mike bit into the donut and wondered if not everything had to suck today. 

After another two periods, the lunch period came. Mike was one of the first people in line, as not only was he starving, but the meal that day was pizza, in honor of the first day of school. Mike picked up three slices of pesto pizza (Mike was always astonished that nobody else liked pesto), as well as two garlic sticks, 3 brownies, and an ice cream sandwich. 

After stopping by the drink fountain to get his cream soda, he ducked out of the room and went to a secluded place near the cafeteria. It was set up with some patio furniture, but Mike had never seen it used for anything. He began eating his food, although he was surprised by how much he took. Mike decided to have the ice-cream sandwich first so it wouldn't melt, then the brownies. He then chowed down on the garlic sticks, and found that he still wasn't full, so he started on the pizza. He ate them all, but he still wasn't full. So, he decided to walk down to the vending machine again. 

"What's going on with me?" Mike thought. "I mean, I like food, but I can't believe I'm eating like this. I really am gonna be fat if I don't watch out." 

Mike put in his money, got four packs of M&Ms, and poured them into his mouth just as the bell rang. 

Full from the meal, Mike drifted from class to class until last period. His personal hell. Gym. 

Mike took his gym clothes out of his backpack, walked into a bathroom, and took off his regular outfit. It was only then that he noticed that his stomach sticked out much farther then he remembered. He knew most of it was the meal, but it still caught him off guard. 

He started putting on his gym shorts, and soon realized that they felt a lot smaller then they did last year. It spread across his butt so tight Mike thought they would rip, and as the waistband wasn't big enough to go over his bloated belly, he had to have his belly rolls above it. This, of course, presented a problem, as his shirt was tight, and became formfitting over his stomach and lovehandles. 

Mike sighed, and walked over to the gym, where the class was congregating. After everyone was settled, the young athletic teacher, Ms. Johnson, began to speak. 

"Welcome back for another year. I'm happy to be back as your teacher this year, and I want to let you know I'll make you work hard. No mollycoddled sissy boys or girls will be allowed in this class. I won't tolerate it. Now, first order of business: We need to weigh all of you in order to get your health charts correct. Line up by the boys' locker rooms." 

Mike was horrified. Not only does he go though out his day getting flack for his weight, but now it's up there for everyone to know. However, he knew he didn't have an opportunity to run out, so he resigned himself to fat and got in line. Within a few minutes, his number was called up, and he stepped on the scale, the kind used in doctor's offices. 

"Let's see...Mike Newbury?" Ms. Johnson read off her clipboard. "Obviously not one of the scrawy ones, are you? Well, you weighed 148 this time last year, so let's take a look." 

The teacher fiddled with the slides on the scale until it finally balanced. Ms. Johnson exclaimed, "188? Did you eat lard all summer or what? How could you let yourself go this much in one summer?" 

Mike was extremely embarrassed, as everyone in the class had heard this. He ran out of the weight room and ran to the bathroom, where he locked himself in the stall for the remainder of the class. 

After class, Mike's aunt pulled up in the school driveway to pick him up. Mike threw his things into the car and buckled himself in, then sat in his seat, arms crossed over his stomach. 

"How was school today, Mike?" Aunt Kelly asked. 

Mike replied, "I don't wanna talk about it." 

Aunt Kelly said, "That bad, huh? Well, I picked up some ice cream from Cold Stone today, you can have that to make you feel better. 

Mike smiled. 

Mike spent the next few hours at home in his chair, watching some VH1 special while scooping more and more out of the chocolate-vanilla swirl ice cream that his aunt had brought home. When he finished, he let out a small burp to make himself feel better and looked down at his midsection. It was now resting on his lap, and caused his shirt to ride up a little bit, exposing some of his belly. After another hour of idle waiting, his aunt called him to dinner. 

Mike arrived at the dinner table and plopped himself down in his chair. Mike asked, "What are we having tonight?" 

"I made some great pasta with Alfredo sauce, but I'm afraid I've already eaten, so this is all for you," Aunt Kelly replied. 

"That's alright by me, Aunty," Mike said. 

Aunt Kelly put the large pot in the middle of the table, and put a large amount on Mike's plate. He immediate dug in, and within a few minutes, went for some more. Aunt Kelly was busy doinng the dishes, but during Mike's fourth plate, she saw him unbutton his pants, which caused his inflated belly to flow out. 

"Takes after his aunt," Kelly thought, as she unconciously patted her own ample midsection. After twenty minutes, Mike finished the pasta, and Aunt Kelly brought out an apple pie for dessert. Mike was so eager that he opted to pick up the slices by hand and shoveled them into his mouth. One by one they went in, until all that was left was an empty pie tin. Aunt Kelly looked and saw her nephew absolutely gorged, staggering from the dinner table to his bedroom, thanking her for the meal while clutching his swollen belly. 

Aunt Kelly went upstairs to find Mike in bed, on top of his covers. His pants were still unbutton, with his bloated belly jutted out. She looked over the rest of him. He was starting to get large rolls around his midsection, and love handles on his sides. His butt was grown possibly the most, as he spent most of his day sitting on it, and was that a double-chin she was seeing? However, she knew she couldn't judge him, as his genes from his mother's side of the family pretty much determined he was going to be big; Kelly was actually surprised it took so long. 

As she put Mike's blanket over him and kissed him good night, she lightly put her hand on her nephews belly, almost glad that she and her nephew would now have this in common. "Besides," Aunt Kelly thought, "Now I finally know what I can do for him to make him happy."

------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Mike was deeply hidden under his blankets when he heard his aunt's voice.

"Sweetie, c'mon! Most kids are up at 5 on Christmas!" Aunt Kelly yelled from downstairs.

Yeah, well, most kids don't have the distinct pleasure to look forward to old Jane Fonda workout tapes and Slim-Fast mix on this special day, Mike thought, as he further hid himself in his warm cocoon.

Aunt Kelly yelled again. "Come on! I didn't spend an hour learning how to work this stupid camera just so I could tape an empty staircase, as exciting as that sounds."

"Alright, alright, I'll be down in a second," Mike responded. He hauled himself out of bed, and went into his desk drawer. After sifting through his socks, he found three Pop-Tart packets, which glittered so much that he had to grab them without looking. He had begun to skip breakfast in a halfhearted attempt to lose weight, but he ended up eating them during the weekend anyway. These were almost a week old, and Mike didn't want to take any chances by keeping them there longer. He began to chow down as he left his room.

Kelly had her camera trained on the stairs, and as soon as Mike started coming down, she noticed how much he had changed over the last few months. His belly was jutting out, with his shirt just barely covering it. He had a definite double chin, which was obvious when he smiled at her. When he went down each step, his whole body jiggled, and after he had passed her, she noticed that overall her nephew had become wider, with noticable love handles and a butt that was testing the capacity of his pajama pants. 

Mike sat down by the tree, and his belly spilled into his lap, seemingly without him being aware of it. By the time Kelly walked over to the tree, he had finished stuffing his breakfast into his mouth and emitted a small burp. He remembered the camera was on and blushed. "Sweetie, why don't you open your first present?"

Mike hesitantly tore open a package, and found clothes. His bad luck was running true to form. However, he looked at the tags: 44 on pants, XL in shirts. Mike was worried. Could his aunt tell he had gained weight? He tried to put that out of his mind, and opened his other presents. Books (which he actually liked, because he enjoyed reading when he got the chance). A Gamecube (Mike gave a silent prayer when he opened that one up). A number of computer programs he desperately need to finish the project he was working on. Finally, he got to an envelope, hidden amongst the wrappings. He opened it up, and it had two $50 McDonalds gift certificates in it. He looked up quizzically at his aunt.

Kelly quickly replied, "Well, uh, there's a lot of times where you might want a snack and I'll be too busy to make it. Hey, why don't you go down there now? I've gotta clean up this stuff?"

Mike smiled and said, "Thanks, Auntie." 

Kelly smiled as he bounded out the door. Sure, it took a lot of work to hide and then dispose of the dieting books that Mike's relatives had sent, but she knew how to make Mike happy.

------------------------------------------

Mike walked into the McDonalds about 5 minutes later, and it was nearly empty. Mike stood in the back, looking hard at the menu. Money wasn't the issue, but he wanted to balance his hunger with not looking like an absolute pig to the admittedly meager amount of people in the restaurant. Eventually his hunger won out, and he walked over to the register to order.

The cashier launched into her automatic spiel before she even looked up. "Welcome to McDonalds, where you should be lovin' it. Can I take your or--" 

She lifted her eyes and saw Mike's face. "Hey! I remember you!"

Mike looked up in horror as he recognized the cashier. It was Nicole, the girl he'd talked to a few months before and he'd gradually generated a huge crush on. He couldn't possibly order what he was planning to now. "Hey! Uh, could I get a Chicken Ceasar Salad and a small soda?"

Nicole chuckled and said, "Aw, c'mon, even I don't order the salad. Just get what you were gonna get." 

She smiled sweetly, and Mike gave in.

"Um...okay. Could I get the McChicken Meal supersized, and an Oreo McFlurry?"

Nicole inputed the order. "There, that wasn't so hard. That'll be $7.42. Ooh, that a gift certificate?" 

She grabbed the piece of paper out of Mike's hand. "Lucky; I work here and I still hafta pay for everything." 

She smiled again, and Mike completely forgot where he was until his order came up a minute later. 

Mike thanked Nicole and took his tray over to a table near the front. He thought he was out of the range Nicole's gaze, and he felt fine in refastening his pants below his belly, giving his some breathing room for his lunch. He began shoveling his chicken sandwich into his mouth, and after that was finished, he began eating his fries, one by one. 

Nicole stared intently from across the room without even realizing it. She'd always gone out with skinny guys, but ever since she first saw Mike, she found it hard to get him off her mind. She loved his teddy bear physique, and was fascinated by his expansion over the previous few months. 

However, Nicole knew Mike was paralyzingly shy, and it was hard to get anywhere close to him, nonetheless start a conversation. However, she noticed that Mike was about finished with his meal, and she had an idea. 

"Boss? Mind if I take a break, since we have almost no business whatsoever?" 

The manager nodded, and Nicole took 10 dollars out of her wallet. She put it in the register, then went back to the kitchen. She got two Big Macs, a super-size order of fries, and a few Egg McMuffins left over from breakfast. She walked out with the tray and stopped by Mike's table. She saw him swallowing the last of his soda, his round belly peeking out of his shirt. 

"Hey, mind if I sit here?" Nicole asked.

Mike looked surprised, both with Nicole want to sit next to him and the sheer amount of food on her tray. Nicole sat down and began eating one of the McMuffins while Mike watched. Finally, he broke the silence. "So...how's school?"

Nicole replied, "It's pretty good, can't wait 'til the junior dance in a coupla weeks. You going?"

Mike noticed as she placed a Big Mac in front of him. She smiled, so he began eating it, even though he was pretty full already. 

"I dunno," his mouth full of food. He swallowed, then said, "I've never been a big one for dances."

"Why?" Nicole asked.

Mike finished his burger and said, "It's just...whenever I go, nobody ever wanted to dance with me. And I doubt it's gonna get any better this year."

Nicole leaned closer and asked, "Why do you say that?"

Mike looked down and put his hand on his belly. "Sigh, no reason."

Nicole quickly realized what he was getting at. "Mike, that's ridiculous. Lotsa girls like guys who're--"

"Fat?" Mike interrupted.

"Teddy-bearish," Nicole replied with a smile.

"Not likely, I've seen how people look at me. I'm just gonna be the fat kid in our class, I don't know why I even bother showing up in the first place." Mike looked down dejected. Nicole was saddened, but didn't know what to say. Mike began to get up from his chair.

"Wait!" Nicole shouted, probably louder than was required for someone 7 inches from her to hear. She leaned close to Mike and kissed him on the cheek. Mike was very confused, and looked at Nicole. She grabbed his hand and looked in his eyes. 

"I like you. I like you a lot, actually. And it hurts when I hear you say something like that. I think you're the cutest guy in class, and it makes me sad that you don't think so."

Mike replied back, "It'd be so much easier if I could just lose weight, but I can't. No girl would want to be seen with me."

"Are you kidding me?" Nicole asked quizzically. "Lotsa girls look the big and burly type of guy; it makes them feel safe. In fact..." 

Nicole hesitated before continuing. "I think it'd be cool if you got bigger." 

Nicole was blushing deep red, and looked away from Mike. 

He was having a hard time sorting through all this new information, and pondered about Nicole's suggestion. Purposely getting fatter? What would everyone think? But he soon realized he didn't care what everyone else thought; only Nicole mattered, and she wanted him to do it. 

"Okay." Mike smiled.

Nicole was shocked. "Really?" 

She wasn't expecting him to actually go along with it. She squealed and hugged Mike tightly. After a few seconds, she excitedly grabbed one of the hamburgers off the table and handed to Mike, smiling. "Ready for a new beginning?"

Mike smiled back. "Yeah." He began to finish off his meal while Nicole placed her head on his shoulder, and her hand on his belly. They didn't know what was going to happen once school came back in a week, and for the moment, they didn't care.


----------



## luv_lovehandles (Jul 20, 2006)

very nice im waitin for more


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Jul 24, 2006)

thanks; not sure if i will but i appreciate the sentiment


----------

